# Possible help with sexing!



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

I got these guys as a sexed pair about a month or so ago. They are classic Nominal imitators (First thumb ). I know it is very hard to sex imitators without hearing calling but I thought I might just try anyway. BTW I haven't heard any calling. I just got them into their new tank and I want them to settle in before I even try to play a recording of another thumb calling. I know for sure one of them is a female she is HUGE but I am having my doubts about the other one. First 2 pictures are of the "female" and the other 2 are of the hopeful "Male". Let me know what you think. 

Enjoy the photos, I applaud all of you who get to take closeups of your imitators it was certainly a mission trying to get photos of these guys. 

-Clemonde


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

dang dude! that is one fat frog! she needs to do some pilates or something. the "male" looks chubbier than my suspected female. how old are they? 

-brett


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I've got a male Imi that is about the same size as my female. I think the best way to tell is to try to feed and mist heavily for the next few days to try and get the male to call. That plump Imi def looks female though. Good luck!

-Chris


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Well the good news is you have a female almost for sure. She is a fatty. I think a lot of female imi's get to be beasts like that. Now you just have to wait for calling. If you mist a lot you should hear calling in no time. If not, you might have a couple of ladies there. Like you said, the other frog has a questionalbe shape.

Check out a picture of Tina, my old female imi. Very similar body shape to your probable female.


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

btcope said:


> dang dude! that is one fat frog! she needs to do some pilates or something. the "male" looks chubbier than my suspected female. how old are they?
> 
> -brett


Hey Brett,

I don't think I over feed her, im guessing she just wants to be a good little girl and lay some eggs for me.  BTW they are 10 months old. 

-Clemonde




Gumby said:


> I've got a male Imi that is about the same size as my female. I think the best way to tell is to try to feed and mist heavily for the next few days to try and get the male to call. That plump Imi def looks female though. Good luck!
> 
> -Chris


Chris,

I couldent resist and I just ended up playing a video of another imitator calling and the "female" crawled out of the brom and was very exited. The "male" come out of the film canister and just stood there. I think he was getting ready to call. Not sure tho. Only time will tell im guessing. 

-Clemonde



Lukeomelas said:


> Well the good news is you have a female almost for sure. She is a fatty. I think a lot of female imi's get to be beasts like that. Now you just have to wait for calling. If you mist a lot you should hear calling in no time. If not, you might have a couple of ladies there. Like you said, the other frog has a questionalbe shape.
> 
> Check out a picture of Tina, my old female imi. Very similar body shape to your probable female.


Tina is a beautiful female. Im sure I have a female she is just way to big to be a male and the way she responded to the calling I played kind of gave it away. Waiting for calling is going to suck.  Im sure it will be worth the wait.

-Clemonde


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

You could have two females. I hope it's a pair, but the "male" looks a bit chubby to be a male.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

good luck with them clemonde. i discovered my imi was a male by sleeping in long on a saturday. a few minutes after the lights came on he started singing. they tend to stop and give me the evil eye when i look up at them while they're calling.

i read somewhere on here that you may want to hold off playing calling for a little while if you just got them into their viv. don't want the little dude to get scared into thinking there's a bigger badder male in there before he stakes out his territory.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

That's not a fat female. My southern variabilis are fat females (I'm told they're overweight, but my males are a perfect weight... they're just super gravid all the time).

I'm _assuming_ that these imitators were raised together under the same conditions. If so you've probably got a pair (and if you've got a pair you should cut back on feeding a little bit. The male _does_ look a little chubby if it's a male). If they come from different conditions or were raised under different circumstances then who really knows?


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

JimO said:


> You could have two females. I hope it's a pair, but the "male" looks a bit chubby to be a male.


I hope so to.




btcope said:


> good luck with them clemonde. i discovered my imi was a male by sleeping in long on a saturday. a few minutes after the lights came on he started singing. they tend to stop and give me the evil eye when i look up at them while they're calling.
> 
> i read somewhere on here that you may want to hold off playing calling for a little while if you just got them into their viv. don't want the little dude to get scared into thinking there's a bigger badder male in there before he stakes out his territory.



What a great way to wake up.  WoW I had no clue at all that playing the call can affect them. Im going to just wait for some time now before I do it again. I was just way to exited. 




SmackoftheGods said:


> That's not a fat female. My southern variabilis are fat females (I'm told they're overweight, but my males are a perfect weight... they're just super gravid all the time).
> 
> I'm _assuming_ that these imitators were raised together under the same conditions. If so you've probably got a pair (and if you've got a pair you should cut back on feeding a little bit. The male _does_ look a little chubby if it's a male). If they come from different conditions or were raised under different circumstances then who really knows?


Yes, they were kept under the same conditions. I hope they are a pair. These are my first thumbs and I am just way to used to feeding my tincs. About how many melos should each get?


----------

